# Your best spooky sneak/prank



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Mine has to be college. We had a guy on the floor, big pothead not so smart.

He and a few others started to play with a ouija board they made for themselves out of cardboard and candles.

One night he screamed, we all came outside and watched him leap from the room into the hallway tearing it up claiming it was possessed.

So a few of us got together and recreated the board, wax stains and all.

We waited until he went out to party and went into his room, hung our replacement with fishing line so you couldn't see it right in the middle, redirected the airflow to make it rock back and forth and rigged the lights so they wouldn't turn on.

We then bribed the RA at the front desk to let us know when he stumbled in. 

Once he did, he called us and we went into the room and lit the candles.

Then we got everyone to gather in the hallway for the fun.


In my entire life I have never EVER heard anyone scream that loud and look that pale. Everyone was rolling with laughter and he thought it was because we didn't believe him.

He even began to make his way back down the stairs to talk to the priest. (we were a Catholic University) One guy was nice enough to stop him and tell him the truth before he got that far. The rest of us hid in our rooms and locked the door


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Educating a Teenager*

I bought a really realistic, scary mask, walked four blocks down the street at 10:30 pm to show it to some friends. I wore a long old black raincoat, carried a scythe.
After showing them the mask I was returning home, the night was very quiet and lonely, one of those rare nights when you could hear a car coming from 3/4 of a mile away in this small Illinois town of old , large houses and ancient nocturnal secrets...
I was walking down an alley when I heard a car coming, I only had to step a step or two to put myself behind the corner of a garage.
The car came right down the alley!
It stopped just a few feet away, allowing a passenger to "bail" from a night out tasting beer while parked in a summer's cornfield with his teenager friends.
As the car then rolled down the alley it's headlights illuminated everything on both sides showing me standing there , mask and raincoat and scythe.
One teenage boy in the back seat just happened to turn his head my way, I stood only a few feet away.
A wide-eyed, wild look was born upon his face as his alcohol-poisoned brain tried to seperate hallucination from reality.
The car continued rolling downward through the alley but then abruptly turned and began circling the block after another alley trip.
Of course by this time I was very much hidden in some over-growth watching, stiffling my laughter, as I could only guess at what was being said inside that car!
I call this one man's crusade to end teenage drinking! Accidental, of course, but alot of fUN!


----------



## Sad Face (Sep 25, 2010)

In my parent's house in the office there's a little door, maybe 3 feet tall, that goes into the attic. If you leave the little door open just a little bit, so it isn't closed all the way, and then close the regular door to the room, something causes the little door to swing open. I assume it has something to do with the changing of pressure in the room or something like that, I don't know. Anyway, knowing this would happen, when I was very young, maybe 6 or 7, I convinced some neighborhood kids the attic was haunted. They didn't believe me and bet me they could stay in the room alone with the door closed for a minute or something like that. So I left the room, closed the door behind me and grabbed the knob to hold it shut, as soon as the door closed I could hear everyone in the room screaming uncontrollably as they tried to escape from the room.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Trick Seance!*

He invited them over for a seance. He had a music system throughout his house that was first class, non-hissing speakers!
He timed a tape he made, 15 minutes of silence, then a loud scream.
He started it playing as everyone was getting ready for the seance, he watched the clock.
As everyone's anticipation and possible fear was at it's peak (as nothing at all had yet happened..) A loud scream came out of the dark surrounding them all..as he sat there innocently at the table with them.
This is what I was told.


----------

